# Advice needed



## constantmom (Dec 13, 2011)

My husband and I are married almost 12 years. We have 8 children. 2 are mine that he adopted and are now adults out of the house, 4 are his that I have raised since they are in diapers, and 2 are 'ours'. and now one on the way. I am eight months pregnant. Things are bad, we fight it gets ridiculous, and if I try to even just calm it down he shuts me out. Sometimes for weeks. I am not young anymore always enjoyed my pregnancies before, and feel as if I am being robbed of that this time because of all the fighting. I need him to be here for me. All of a sudden after all these years he says I am nasty to his kids. I love them like they are mine!!! But I am beginning to resent them because they are his excuse for being angry and mean all the time. It is really important to him that he be in delivery, but I cry soo much when he is around. Should I let him in?? I would really like to hear some honest opinions on this. And yes I do love him.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Go for individual counseling for the sake of your unborn child. Then both of you need to attend marriage counseling. Do it now before the child birth even occurs.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

You cant let him go at the moment. What do you usually fight about. Is it mainly the kids. Well first you have draw some lines. For instance no more fighting about the kids. Counselling can take a long time can cost a lot and unless its a good cousellor may make matter worse meaning they will just tell you to divorce.
So the first thing you have to stop some of the fighting that shouldnt be too difficult unless your H enjoys it. Afterwards we will see.


----------

